# Rudy in Red!!



## Driew (Oct 20, 2007)

Man he looks good in that Blazer uniform!! Nice to have a decent looking European--beats Marc or Pau Gasol :lol:


----------



## dreamcloud (Aug 8, 2008)

Nice, he's finally arrived in the US. Only couple more days I'm guessing till he's in Portland and practicing with the other guys


----------



## Driew (Oct 20, 2007)

Here's all of the photos from his shoot


----------



## dreamcloud (Aug 8, 2008)

What the, look at the back of his jersey?!


----------



## Driew (Oct 20, 2007)

Ya I noticed that too--doubt that his jersey will actually say that.


----------



## DarthBlaze (Dec 17, 2005)

Is it my monitor or does that jersey look orange?


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 4, 2007)

It also looks orange on my computer monitor. I checked the Blazers web site and it looks Red with those pictures.


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

DarthBlaze said:


> Is it my monitor or does that jersey look orange?


If it's your monitor, then I need to work with mine, too. My wife even just looked over my shoulder and that was her first comment: "Wait, that's orange. That's just wrong."


----------



## dreamcloud (Aug 8, 2008)

DarthBlaze said:


> Is it my monitor or does that jersey look orange?


Wtf, you screwed my eyes over now.. I see orange now as well


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

dreamcloud said:


> What the, look at the back of his jersey?!


clearly he's a selfish/me-first guy. Gather the tar and feathers Blazer fans we have another player to hate.

STOMP


----------



## Nate4Prez (Jun 3, 2007)

I really wish it just said Rudy. And, yes in all the pictures on my comp, the jersey appears orange.


----------



## dreamcloud (Aug 8, 2008)

I think the contrast on the camera was just messed up


----------



## dreamcloud (Aug 8, 2008)

Here's another contrast-upped pic, looks much better in actual Red!


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

All the pictures looked red to me.

I actually like the idea of having the names below the #'s Maybe put the #'s higher, and have the last name below. Or maybe they're doing a "Bond...James Bond" type appeal.
But it would be kind of neat to have just "Rudy" on the back.

I also can't help but think of this song when I read the thread title.
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/OcWspfgk9c8&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/OcWspfgk9c8&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

Rudy In Red...

(that's for ABM though. And because I have synesthesia, I actually see "ABM" as *ABM*. I'm not sure how the two are related, but they is.)


----------



## dreamcloud (Aug 8, 2008)

I guess he had two jerseys during the shoot?










Also you're crazy if you don't see the Orange


----------



## audienorrisatomicdog (Feb 13, 2007)

Dan said:


> All the pictures looked red to me.
> 
> I actually like the idea of having the names below the #'s Maybe put the #'s higher, and have the last name below. Or maybe they're doing a "Bond...James Bond" type appeal.
> But it would be kind of neat to have just "Rudy" on the back.
> ...




i like it when he says "utter love"!!!!!! those two words should never be used in succession.


----------



## whatsmyname (Jul 6, 2007)

i think it's the white background that makes it look orange. btw RUDY IS ON NBA.com FRONT PAGE


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

He's so good you have to say his name twice.

Fernandez.............Rudy Fernandez.


----------



## OdenRoyLMA2 (May 23, 2008)

So when is he coming to Portland?


----------



## whatsmyname (Jul 6, 2007)

Rudy set to arrive: September 19-22

http://blog.oregonlive.com/behindblazersbeat/2008/09/rudys_arrival_still_weeks_away.html


----------



## OdenRoyLMA2 (May 23, 2008)

Cool, thanks.

Damn the offseason!


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

there are plenty of good looking euro players in the nba. but pau and marc are some fugly mo fos.


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

dreamcloud said:


> What the, look at the back of his jersey?!


I liked it. Made me think of "The name is Bond ... James Bond."

"The name is Fernandez ... Rudy Fernandez."

-Pop


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

Anyone else find this picture disturbing?










-Pop


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

SodaPopinski said:


> Anyone else find this picture disturbing?


No, but my wife liked that one a lot (perhaps her favorite of the whole series) saying something like "What a cutie!" 

:|


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

LOL, Rudy looks like a child molester in that last pic. LMAO!


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Rudy in Red.
Phoenix in Blue.
After Rudy play this season
Steve Kerr I wouldn't want to be you.:biggrin:


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

sorry for the off topic question, but what is rudy's vertical???

from what i've seen on the court, he seems to be very athletic, but i don't see "jump out of the gym" athletic...


i saw the dunk on howard, and it was damn good.....however, i think rudy was able to dunk because howard was too far out of position, and he wasn't able to rotate quick enough to catch up....i think it was rudy's quickness rather than his vertical that allowed him to posterize howard....


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

dreamcloud said:


> Also you're crazy if you don't see the Orange


Different monitors look different.

On my display the uniforms look a ketchup color.

Ed O.


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

PorterIn2004 said:


> No, but my wife liked that one a lot (perhaps her favorite of the whole series) saying something like "What a cutie!"
> 
> :|


I saw this coming a mile away. He's going to be the local latin lover. He'll steal the title away from HCP.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

NEVER HAPPEN!!! I wish he just had RUDY on the back, like NENE'!


----------



## Rodolfo (Jun 20, 2008)

I must be color blind because I don't really see any orange?

Maybe the name above and below is the new look for the team jersey? I like it personally...."Bond...James Bond"


----------



## andalusian (Jun 29, 2006)

As D-Howard can attest - he likes his opposition shaken, not stirred.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

bootstrenf said:


> sorry for the off topic question, but what is rudy's vertical???
> 
> from what i've seen on the court, he seems to be very athletic, but i don't see "jump out of the gym" athletic...


here's a link to everyone's posted numbers at the pre-drafts.

His 2005 vert measurements were about average for a shooting guard.

STOMP


----------



## Hector (Nov 15, 2004)

On my monitor it looks green.


----------



## Hector (Nov 15, 2004)

STOMP said:


> here's a link to everyone's posted numbers at the pre-drafts. His 2005 vert measurements were about average for a shooting guard.


It says that 3 years ago, his No Step Vert was 26.5 inches and his Max Vert was 35.5 inches.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

Hector said:


> It says that 3 years ago, his No Step Vert was 26.5 inches and his Max Vert was 35.5 inches.


thanks for the info stomp....it was very illuminating...

my max vert in my athletic prime was right around 35-36"....never measured my no step though...


----------

